# Broly vs. WM Thor w/Power Gem



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah I realize I've made a lot of Broly threads lately but this one I actually am not sure of the outcome.

On one hand, Thor is easily the physically stronger of the two. Wasn't it a punch that bloodied Thanos?

On the other hand, Broly still has a speed edge and I don't think Thor will be unhurt by Broly's attacks.

So, what do you all think?

And please don't bring up Thor beating the Infinity Watch. Sadly, the IW weren't the greatest hero team of all time and by all rights they really should have been.....


----------



## Orion (Jan 23, 2008)

Broly isnt faster btw,and goku was able to almost kill broly with a punch to the stomach...now lets imagine what a power gem 10xregular strength thor will do to broly when he hits him with mjolnir.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 23, 2008)

Broly pancake, I'd imagine.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2008)

Brolly Pizza


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 23, 2008)

How about giving Brolly a couple of years of continually growing power in his Legendary SSJ form?
Then, it could be somewhat interesting to watch...


----------



## Power16 (Jan 23, 2008)

Broly can't win this ever... The Gem will keep fueling Thor so no fatigue and just continuous growth in power. He can redirect any and all attack Broly sends just as he did to Dr. Strange.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 23, 2008)

This should be Avengers Thor....


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 23, 2008)

Classic Thor would have been a closer match


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2008)

He'd be destroyed.
Broly is a billion times faster and he can deal out attack that will really hurt Thor by just waving his hand.

A speedblitz of those planet-vaping energy balls right into Thor's face will win the match in no time.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 23, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> He'd be destroyed.
> Broly is a billion times faster and he can deal out attack that will really hurt Thor by just waving his hand.
> 
> A speedblitz of those planet-vaping energy balls right into Thor's face will win the match in no time.



Among the abilities that the Power Gem grants:

Absolute physical invulnerability
Limitless physical strength
The ability to amp all other physical and energy attacks up

Thor is already at least 2x or 3x FTL. There's no Broly speedblitz here.


----------



## Orion (Jan 23, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> He'd be destroyed.
> Broly is a billion times faster and he can deal out attack that will really hurt Thor by just waving his hand.
> 
> A speedblitz of those planet-vaping energy balls right into Thor's face will win the match in no time.



Thor laughs at planet busters hell thor recently took the destroyer beams head on and lived and wasnt even in wm nor had the power gem amping him,broly isnt lightspeed and thor is faster than light,thor hitting broly once in the face is what will end this fight cause brolys head will be coming off.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2008)

> Thor is already at least 2x or 3x FTL. There's no Broly speedblitz here.



....Thor is not any degree of FTL.
Not even close.
The only FTL Thor even approaches is throwing his hamme.r at FTL speeds.



> Thor laughs at planet busters hell thor recently took the destroyer beams head on and lived and wasnt even in wm nor had the power gem amping him,broly isnt lightspeed and thor is faster than light,thor hitting broly once in the face is what will end this fight cause brolys head will be coming off.



A. The Destroyer has various degrees of power. The Thing has beaten it.
B. Thor isn't even close to FTL. Even if he was, it would be movement speed and not combat speed. 

This isn't CBR people. In reality, Thor is not faster than light in combat. Nor is Surfer.


----------



## Orion (Jan 23, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> ....Thor is not any degree of FTL.
> Not even close.
> The only FTL Thor even approaches is throwing his hamme.r at FTL speeds.
> 
> ...



Thor is ftl he travels fights and moves at it,thing has beat an asgard animated destroyer armor really?...no he didnt but  nice try,this isnt dragonball wank site broly stands no chance he got took out by a punch thats not even remotely close to what thor could dish out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm gonna wait for someone to show Thor fighting at FTL speeds.


----------



## ∅ (Jan 23, 2008)

feitan said:


> Broly isnt faster btw,and goku was able to almost kill broly with a punch to the stomach...now lets imagine what a power gem 10xregular strength thor will do to broly when he hits him with mjolnir.


The average galaxy have a radius of 50 lightyears, lets say that Broly destroyed the entire galaxy in one blast. and then escaped from the core to another and the distance between two galaxies are about 2 million lighyears.
This would mean that Broly would have had to trave about 2,000,050 lightyears.
And since the South galaxy was existant when he was 16 years old, and destroyed when he was 24, it would mean that he'd travled at least 250,000 times the speed of light. 
Compare that to Thor's 300 times the speed of light 

Then as for destructive power, we all know that Odin is above Thor, and it took him eons to destroy a galaxy, in battle.
Now Broly destroyed the galaxy in 0 seconds to 8 years.

The power gem wouldn't make Thor so much stronger, because he's not so experienced with the infinity gems.
By that Broly wins.


----------



## Orion (Jan 23, 2008)

A said:


> The average galaxy have a radius of 50 lightyears, lets say that Broly destroyed the entire galaxy in one blast. and then escaped from the core to another and the distance between two galaxies are about 2 million lighyears.
> This would mean that Broly would have had to trave about 2,000,050 lightyears.
> And since the South galaxy was existant when he was 16 years old, and destroyed when he was 24, it would mean that he'd travled at least 250,000 times the speed of light.
> Compare that to Thor's 300 times the speed of light
> ...


Didnt take odin eons to destroy a galaxy,broly never actually shown to 1 shot a galaxy and every later showings says it didnt happen,broly was alot slower than lightspeed in combat,broly got takin out by a punch that was weaker than wm pg thor,thor hits broly with hammer broly dies.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 23, 2008)

Anti-existence, have you seen what Thor was doing with the Power gem?
Yea, Broly gets completely RAPED


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2008)

He was fighting a subpar team of heroes and winning?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Jan 23, 2008)

You yourself mentioned what he did to Thanos.
You think Broly could even touch him?


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 23, 2008)

How durable is Thanos anyway? Could he tank Superman's punches?


----------



## Orion (Jan 23, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> How durable is Thanos anyway? Could he tank Superman's punches?



Regular post crisis superman outside of his probe busting madness mode sure,thanos has takin shots from odin,galactus,omega,blackholes and come out alive.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 23, 2008)

refer to the Thanos respec thread. Have i done the durability section yet?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2008)

@soupnazi: Broly probably could with his strongest energy attacks. I've already said he doesn't come close to Thor in pure physical strength.

@Aokiji: Thanos would smile off Superman's punches. But no way on Earth does the average punch from Superman equal Broly's little death ball technique.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thor has shown himself able to reflect attack onto its owner during his little power gem fiasco so...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm gonna go this to WM Thor but not by much. It's not a stomp either way.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 23, 2008)

Waitaminute, so current Thor can move at lightspeed now?

Or does it mean he can FLY at lightspeed(that is, is hammer fly's at lightspeed)?


----------

